# Site near Wombourne.



## bikemad99 (Aug 17, 2006)

Anyone know a good site in or near Wombourne.
thanks,
Reg.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

No ..... but here is a site about Wombourn>>click<<

And a bit of info, just because I found it !!

"Wombourn, or Wombourne, is a large village, four miles SSW of Wolverhampton, occupied chiefly by nailors, who work for the neighbouring manufacturers. The parish comprises about 4680 acres of light, loamy land, remarkable for the early produce of vegetables and corn, extensive gardens and nursery grounds having long been cultivated here. It is divided into three liberties, Wombourn, which has 1220, Orton, which has 169, and Swindon, which has 419 inhabitants. 
Lord Wrottesley is lord of the manor of Wombourn and Orton, and Lord Ward is lord of the manor of Swindon, but part of the soil belongs to the Rev William Dalton, BD, Thomas Shaw Hellier, Esq, JT Hill, Esq, and some smaller owners. 
Orton is a small hamlet near the canal, one mile NW of Wombourn, and near it is the small village of Ounsdale. 
Swindon, commonly called Swin, is a small village and manor, two miles SSW of Wombourn, on the canal and the river Smestow, where there are two large corn mills. The mill on the heath was formerly a large iron forge. The heath was enclosed in 1796, and is now good turnip and barley land."
[From History, Gazetteer and Directory of Staffordshire, William White, Sheffield, 1851]


----------



## chrisnkathie (Apr 18, 2006)

There is a flat C&CC site opposite Halfpenny Green Airport about 2 miles from Wombourne: Mr Smith, Farthingdales, Crab Lane, Bobbington. also usefully close to Halfpenny Green vineyard.
Chris


----------



## bikemad99 (Aug 17, 2006)

Thankyou both for your replies. I will probably stock up on nails whilst there . I will have to check if the Halpenny green site is open to non members.
Chris , I see you have a Roller Team. We have just bought a Granduca 171,and up to now are very pleased with it.


----------

